# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Flyingcat 1

## Leo

Φαντάζομαι  εννοείς τις κάποιες μετασκευές που κυκλοφόρησαν φήμες ότι πιθανόν θα γινόταν ε? Δεν έκανε ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό? γιατι είδα σήμερα στο AIS ότι και το Flyingcat 1 όδευε πρός Ελευσίνα και είχα την εντύπωση ότι η ετήσια επιθεώρηση του Highspeed 5 έγινε ή ξεκίησε :Confused:

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1311.jpg

Εικόνα 1313.jpg

Εικόνα 1314.jpg

17/3/2008

το 1 μπαίνοντας στον Πειραιά..

----------


## Nautikos II

O ΄΄Ιπταμενος Γατουλης΄΄ Νο 1 στης 10/4/2008

----------


## manolis m.

ligo eksw apo to lemani tou peiraia..asximi leipsi...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Παιδιά έχω μια απορία. Το 1 ή το 3 άνηκε στην Goutos Lines?

----------


## Apostolos

To 3
To 1 ήταν του Λιβανού

----------


## noulos

Επιστρέφοντας στην βάση. Συνάντηση με τον Αριστόβουλο Β. και το F/D Ζευς.

----------


## dark_vts

Το ''cat'' χτες 16-08 καθως προσεγγιζει το λιμανι της ομορφης Υδρας.

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το απογευματάκι....στην μπούκα...*

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το flying cat 1 στην υδρα!!!!!!!!!

030.jpg

017.jpg

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Δεν υπαρχει συνδεση απο τον πειραια με συμβατικο πλοιο προς Υδρα και Σπετσες.Εχει διακοπει απο το 2003 Αν δεν κανω λαθος..

----------


## despo

Τελευταίο πλοίο που έκανε προέκταση δρομολογίου ηταν το Αθηνά αν δεν κάνω λαθος.

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Το Αθηνα εκανε για μια σεζον το 2006 μεχρι Πορο και υστερα εφυγε.Απο το 2003 δεν εχει γινει δρομολογιο απο Πειραια με συμβατικο πλοιο για Υδρα και Σπετσες.

----------


## despo

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι έκανε μόνο τα Σαββατοκύριακα. Ειχα δεί μια μικρή αφίσα στα γραφεία της Νοβα φερρις αφου είχαν κοινοπραξία και ετσι έγραφε. Τώρα αν δεν πήγε ποτέ είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν υπάρχει συμβατικό πλοίο για Ύδρα και Σπέτσες εδώ και χρόνια (για Πόρο δεν είμαι σίγουρος και για Μέθανα έμαθα έχει τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα). Η μόνη ακτοπλοϊκή συγκοινωνία είναι το Flying Cat 1 και τα ιπτάμενα  δελφίνια. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική επιλογή συμβατικού πλοίου και η μόνη επιλογή είναι το ...ΚΤΕΛ Αργολίδας (μέσω Κόστας) για Σπέτσες και μάλλον ...κολυμπώντας για Ύδρα αν κάποιος δεν έχει αυτοκίνητο να πάει μέχρι το Μετόχι. 
Αν φύγει και το Flying Cat 1 (μετά το Flying Cat 2) μειώνονται κι άλλο οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις για τα νησιά.

----------


## despo

Το Απόλλων Ελλας κάνει τώρα Παρασκευή-Σάββατο-Κυριακή μεχρι Μέθανα και Πόρο.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ας το φωτογραφίσουμε όσο είναι καιρός!
DSC04697_zps463ce232.jpgDSC04698_zps6ca3ad9c.jpgDSC04700_zps4e75e6aa.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

2 φορες που το εχω ταξιδεψει,μου χει μεινει το εντονο κουνημα του,λες και ημουν στο Allou Fun Park.Καποιοι δεν το βρηκαν διασκεδαστικο και χρησιμοποιησαν τις σακουλες εμετου!
Εδω σε μια αφιξη στον Πειραια.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Για του λογου το αληθες...ερχομενο στις 27.10.2012 με αρκετο σουελ εκεινη την ημερα... ειχε φυγει μολις το MSC Orchestra ..το οποιο εφτασε σχεδον εξω απο το νταμαρι της Σαλαμινας για να στριψει αριστερα και να μπει σε πορεια!!

FLYING CAT 1.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

> Για του λογου το αληθες...ερχομενο στις 27.10.2012 με αρκετο σουελ εκεινη την ημερα... ειχε φυγει μολις το MSC Orchestra ..το οποιο εφτασε σχεδον εξω απο το νταμαρι της Σαλαμινας για να στριψει αριστερα και να μπει σε πορεια!!
> 
> FLYING CAT 1.jpg



Τετοια σουζα ουτε μοτοσυκλετα.Αντε να σ εχει πιασει συχνοουρια εκει μεσα και να προσπαθεις να βρεις στοχο  :Razz:

----------


## sunbird

Εχει πωληθεί τελικά το flying cat 1 γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πεί ,και αν ισχύει πότε φεύγει.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Οι φήμες φουντώνουν ολοένα και περισσότερο για την πώληση του πλοίου, όμως όπως σωστά διευκρινίζει ο φίλος sunbird, ακόμη δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί κάτι. Πιστεύω αυτή τη φορά η hsw να κάνει σοβαρή διαπραγμάτευση με τον αγοραστή και να μην την πατήσει όπως με το Νεφέλη και το flying cat 2! 

Απ' ότι φαίνεται αντικαταστάτης στη γραμμή θα είναι η ψιψίνα No 6! Θεωρώ πως είναι αξιόλογος αντικαταστάτης αν και η χωρητικότητά του είναι μικρότερη κατά 15 επιβάτες.

DSCN4485.jpg DSCN4488.jpg
¶φιξη στον όμορφο Πόρο!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οσο γνωριζω και εγω ειναι οριστικη η πωληση...τα 15 ατομα λιγοτερα στη χωρητικοτητα..θα φανουν ως προβλημα  μεσα Ιουλιο μεχρι τελη Αυγουστου οποτε "πλακωνει" και η περισσοτερη κινηση...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 1 όταν στις 27-11-2012 ετοιμαζόταν να βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

FLYINGCAT 1 88 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Φωτογραφια των *Katerina & Stanley Sturmey* απο το λευκωμα τους *More Greek Ferries
*24.5.1995 μπαινοντας στη Ζεα,ανηκοντας ακομα στις Ceres

FLYING CAT 1 KS STURMEY.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Flyincat 1 όταν φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.


Flyincat 1 29-04-2012.jpg

----------


## sunbird

> Οσο γνωριζω και εγω ειναι οριστικη η πωληση...τα 15 ατομα λιγοτερα στη χωρητικοτητα..θα φανουν ως προβλημα  μεσα Ιουλιο μεχρι τελη Αυγουστου οποτε "πλακωνει" και η περισσοτερη κινηση...


Tελικά fc 1 πουλήθηκε ?

----------


## manolisfissas

Το *Flyincat 1  όταν βγήκε από τον Πειραιά.Στης   21-04-2012.

*Flyincat 1 21-04-2012.jpg :Surprised:

----------


## Aquaman

Το λογοτυπο της εταιριας του στο πλαι του σκαφους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 1 σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.......χωρίς τη διαφήμιση στις μπάντες του.

FLYINGCAT 1 91 04-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Η πισω οψη του ιπταμενου γατιου.

----------


## captain sot

Τελικά το πλοίο πουλήθηκε ή θα παραμείνει στην hsw;

----------


## pantelis2009

Για την ώρα παραμένει στην ίδια θέση (ποστ 130) στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Παρά την πώληση ( ; ) του πλοίου υπάρχει αίτηση δρομολόγησής του στον Αργοσαρωνικό από 21/6 έως 1/9 προς εξέταση στο ΣΑΣ της 18/6..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πρωΐ νομίζω ότι είδα στο AIS του, να το έχουν βγάλει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## sg3

υπαρχει μια λογικη στο οτι πορος υδρα σπετσες π.χελι (και αγινα αγκιστρι ακομα) δεν μπορουν εξηπυρετουνται μονο απο 3 δελφινια και ενα φλαινγκ κατ. αν δεν προχωρησε η πωληση καλα κανει και το δρομολογει γιατι πιστευω πως ο σαρωνικος φετος θα γεμισει κοσμο λογω κρισης!

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία που μου ήρθε τώρα λέει ότι το FLYINGCAT 1 είναι σταρωμένο άσπρο. Λές να το δούμε ........λαχανί :Fat: .

----------


## LOS

Γι'αυτό ίσως και δεν έχουν ανοίξει τα πλάνα της HSW για το Σαρωνικό!

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο την Κυνόσουρα δεν φαίνετε και έτσι ανέβηκα στο λόφο πίσω απο το ναυπηγεία Μπεκρή. Όσο μπορούσε .......να φανεί, αποδεικνύουν τα λεγόμενα μου. Βάφετε σε λαχανί.

FLYINGCAT 1 96 11-06-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Φωτογραφιμένω μέσα από των Μπρούφα, δεξιά σταρωμένο και αριστερά λαχανί όπως λέει και ο φίλος παντελής .

Flyingcat 1 11-06-2013.gif Flyingcat 1 11-06-2013 02.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 1 όπως φαινόταν σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.......υπο βροχή.

FLYINGCAT 1 99 12-06-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον και η αριστερή πλευρά είναι βαμμένη ...λαχανί. Φωτογραφία απο το Μπρούφας εχθές, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκετε.

FLYINGCAT 1 102 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Flyincat 1 στο ναυπηγείο του  Σπανόπουλου που ακόμα δεν είναι βαμένο το σήμα της COSMOTE. 

Flyincat 1  12-6-2013 01.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

ΤoFLYINGCAT 1 εχθές το πρωί τραβηγμένο από τον Γ. Μπρούφα με βαμμένα τα νέα του σινιάλα. 


FLYINGCAT 1  17-06-2013 01.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 1 έπεσε από τα ναυπηγεία του Σπανόπουλου.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αμέσως για δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Με 23,9 τωρα. Καλή σεζόν και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## blacksmith

Αυτή τη στιγμή ξαναδένει στο γνώριμο σημείο στην Ε9! Μετά από τόσο καιρό νόμιζα οτι έβλεπα φαντασμα!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

To ομορφο γατι σημερα το πρωι στον Πειραια !!
IMG490.jpgIMG498.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYINGCAT 1 στην ερμιονη στις 1 μαιου του 2012

DSC03292.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Το 1 έξω από τον Πειραιά.

Trakakis_IMG_6106.jpg

----------


## laz94

Αναχώρηση από Πόρο για Πειραιά τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο: P1040352.JPG

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Τέλος σεζόν σήμερα για το πλοίο. Βρίσκεται ήδη στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως τα λέει ο Μιχάλης είναι. Το ταχύπλοο έχει βγει έξω και βρίσκεται στο Ναυπηγείο του Σπανόπουλου. (όσο μπορούσε να φανεί πάνω απ' το πλοίο)
DSCN1600.jpg

----------


## aventoyris

Δοκιμαστικό κάνει αυτή τι στιγμή το πλοίο ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 1 στις 02-09-2013 όταν ετοιμαζόταν το θηρίο γερανός του Σπανόπουλου, CIMOLAI MBH 820 να το βγάλει έξω.

FLYINGCAT 1 108 02-09-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γκαζωμένο λίγο έξω απ' τα φανάρια του Πειραιά!

DSCN4094.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 1 σήμερα φωτογραφημένο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

FLYINGCAT 1 112 13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## sg3

ποτε μπαινει στη γραμμη???

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι φαίνεται στο AIS του τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα και ο γερανός το κατέβασε στο νερό.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> ποτε μπαινει στη γραμμη???


Πρόκειται να επανέλθει εσπευσμένα στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού από 1 Ιανουαρίου, καθώς απ' ότι φαίνεται δημιουργείται κενό λόγω της οριστικής απόσυρσης των F/D 17 & F/D 18.

DSCN4563.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Την τεχνογνωσία την έχουν. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να κατασκευάσουν 2-3 δελφίνια και να πάρουν τον εξοπλισμό από τα παλαιά!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 1 έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.
Εδώ το FLYINGCAT 1 στις 02-09-2013 όταν ξεκίναγε για άλλο ένα του ταξιδάκι. 

FLYINGCAT 1 105 02-09-2013.jpg

----------


## fredy13

> Την τεχνογνωσία την έχουν. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να κατασκευάσουν 2-3 δελφίνια και να πάρουν τον εξοπλισμό από τα παλαιά!!!!!!!!!!!


Αααααχχχ και να γινοταν κατι τετοιο...Νεας γενιας δελφινια και με ελληνικη υπογραφη.Ωραιο ακουγεται!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 1 φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από το βενζινάκι πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που ....το πέτυχα.

FLYINGCAT 1 114 11-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 1 πριν από λίγο έπεσε στο νερό στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα με τη βοήθεια του TRAVEL LIFT  CIMOLAI MBH 820.

----------


## lissos95

Παει και αυτο,προς Τουρκια αυτη τη στιγμη ρυμουλκουμενο απο το Christos 13!

----------


## hayabusa

Προς Τουρκία για ποιο λόγο ;

----------


## LOS

Το πλοίο έχει πωληθεί σε εταιρία με τούρκικα συμφέροντα. (έχει αφαιρεθεί και από τον στόλο της HSW) Έτσι και αλλιώς ανενεργό ήταν φέτος και πέρισυ έκανε συμπληρωματικά δρομολόγια. Δε νομίζω οτι η εταιρία έχει σκοπό να το αντικαταστήσει με κάποιο από τη στιγμή που παραμένουν και τα δελφίνια.

----------

